# mesa-libs conflicts with raspberrypi-userland



## serjsk8 (Sep 23, 2021)

Hello,

I have old Raspberry Pi 2 and FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE installed on it.
Also I have installed misc/raspberrypi-userland from packages.

Today I have tried to install X11 on the FreeBSD but I have encountered a problem.


```
# pkg install xorg-minimal
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
WARNING: Meta v1 support will be removed in the next version
Checking integrity... done (1 conflicting)
  [B]- mesa-libs-18.1.9 conflicts with raspberrypi-userland-20161026 on /usr/local/include/EGL/egl.h[/B]
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 48 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
    raspberrypi-userland: 20161026

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    expat: 2.2.6_1
    font-util: 1.3.1
    gettext-runtime: 0.19.8.1_1
    indexinfo: 0.3.1
    libICE: 1.0.9_3,1
    libSM: 1.2.2_5,1
    libX11: 1.6.6_1,1
    libXau: 1.0.8_5
    libXdamage: 1.1.4_5
    libXdmcp: 1.1.2_2
    libXext: 1.3.3_3,1
    libXfixes: 5.0.3_2
    libXfont: 1.5.4_2,2
    libXi: 1.7.9_2,1
    libXmu: 1.1.2_5,1
    libXt: 1.1.5_2,1
    libXv: 1.0.11_2,1
    libXvMC: 1.0.10_2
    libXxf86vm: 1.1.4_3
    libdrm: 2.4.93,1
    libedit: 3.1.20170329_2,1
    libepoxy: 1.5.2
    libffi: 3.2.1_2
    libfontenc: 1.1.3_3
    libpciaccess: 0.13.5
    libpthread-stubs: 0.4
    libxcb: 1.13.1
    libxkbfile: 1.0.9_2
    libxml2: 2.9.7
    libxshmfence: 1.2_4
    llvm60: 6.0.1_2
    mesa-dri: 18.1.9
    mesa-libs: 18.1.9
    pciids: 20180921
    perl5: 5.26.2
    pixman: 0.34.0
    python27: 2.7.15
    readline: 7.0.3_1
    xauth: 1.0.10
    xf86-input-keyboard: 1.9.0_3
    xf86-input-mouse: 1.9.3_2
    xf86-video-vesa: 2.4.0_2
    xinit: 1.4.0,1
    xkbcomp: 1.4.2
    xkeyboard-config: 2.24
    xorg-minimal: 7.5.2_2
    xorg-server: 1.18.4_10,1

Number of packages to be removed: 1
Number of packages to be installed: 47

The process will require 844 MiB more space.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: N
```



```
mesa-libs-18.1.9 conflicts with raspberrypi-userland-20161026
```


I can't have misc/raspberrypi-userland and x11/xorg together.


Does anyone know how to solve this conflict?
And thanks for the help.


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 23, 2021)

If you allow it to remove mesa-libs, what happens?

I assume it would leave the rest of Xorg, it just wants to replace the OpenGL related libraries with its own whacky alternatives?


----------



## monwarez (Sep 23, 2021)

kpedersen said:


> If you allow it to remove mesa-libs, what happens?
> 
> I assume it would leave the rest of Xorg, it just wants to replace the OpenGL related libraries with its own whacky alternatives?


If you remove mesa-libs, it will remove mesa-dri which is a dependency of xorg-server and so it will remove xorg-server.
Ideally if the raspberry egl implementation would use glvnd there will be no issue, but this is not gonna happen soon.
The best bet would be to use the mesa opengl driver for the raspberry pi, but I don't know which version of the pi it support.

See PR 225053

And related issue









						[RFE] Support libglvnd for ES2 and EGL · Issue #556 · raspberrypi/userland
					

I wonder if it makes sense to support libglvnd for the userland part and EGL/GLES2 libraries (at least). This way, it would be possible to switch to the appropriate libGL when using v3d or the rasp...




					github.com
				












						libraspberrypi0 does not ship EGL/GLES while rpi-update confusingly installs them · Issue #134 · RPi-Distro/repo
					

I recently needed to test something with GStreamer on a raspberry pi. So, I went to raspberrypi.org and downloaded the recommended raspbian image. I tried to build GStreamer on it, but surprisingly...




					github.com


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2021)

I think this is already mostly solved in the port. But the Pi's package repository only has a quarterly repository at the moment. And those changes haven't made it to quarterly. If I calculated correctly a new quarterly branch should be made early October. Then those changes will be in the quarterly packages too.


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 23, 2021)

monwarez said:


> If you remove mesa-libs, it will remove mesa-dri which is a dependency of xorg-server and so it will remove xorg-server.



Ah my mistake, I read it the wrong way round. The Pi Userland package was *already* installed and the "1 package to be removed" was to remove that before Xorg would install.


----------



## serjsk8 (Sep 23, 2021)

Thanks to all for reply.
I will wait new packages in quarterly branch.
I don't dare use port to compile everything in Raspberry.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2021)

serjsk8 said:


> I don't dare use port to compile everything in Raspberry.


Yeah, you really don't want to do this. Even on a Pi 4 some ports take more than 2 days to complete. Tried building world once, took me a couple of days. There's a trick to use qemu and poudriere to build ARM packages on a AMD64 though, still quite a slow process but it's faster than building them on the Pi itself.


----------



## serjsk8 (Oct 19, 2021)

Its only FYI:
I upgraded FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE to FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE on my Raspberry Pi 2 today.
There is not any yet x11/xorg meta package in quarterly branch for armv6.


----------

